# New Photo



## themartaman (Nov 18, 2010)

Has been 30 years since I did any table top photography.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, you haven't lost your touch.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 18, 2010)

Pretty darn good.


----------



## themartaman (Nov 18, 2010)

You don't know how hard this 69 year old brain worked. I put those lights a hundred different ways and then I said "Ah Ha". Thanks for comments.


----------



## Boz (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice combination of black line and white line lighting.
With no shadows.  Most poeple do not have any idea how hard it is to to see and control light.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 18, 2010)

It may have been 30 years  ago, but you have not lost your touch.  Great contrast between background and subject, focus is perfect end to end, lighting is excellent (no shadows from strobe) no distracting reflections on the pen.  Oh, by the way, the pen is great also!  You did exactly what it takes to get really good photos, move the light, look, move them again, look, ect adinfitum, till you get what you want.  Very good job.  Sorry to be so put down on your photo:biggrin:.
Charles


----------



## themartaman (Nov 18, 2010)

*Setup*

I know someone will ask, how. Photo is straight from camera. I used a Sharpic portable background. Folds up and the case is wood. Sofbox fluorescent lights bought on ebay. One daylight CFL in small metal reflector for background. 1/4 inch plexiglass sheet from lowes raised at back 6 inches. 3M Adhesive Putty from Officedepot to keep the pen in place. Auto white balance. Canon XS camera. 18-55 Zoom. The plexi eliminates the shadows. You could also use colored cellophane on small light to light background. A plant grow tube could provide a shaded effect. Thanks for the nice comments. Makes an old man feel good.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice pen, nice photo!

I bet it would look nice with a black background too. I've seen some tablets with lights underneath for product photography and have thought about making one. Raising the background with the pen is a great idea.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 19, 2010)

themartaman said:


> I know someone will ask, how. Photo is straight from camera. I used a Sharpic portable background. Folds up and the case is wood. Sofbox fluorescent lights bought on ebay. One daylight CFL in small metal reflector for background. 1/4 inch plexiglass sheet from lowes raised at back 6 inches. 3M Adhesive Putty from Officedepot to keep the pen in place. Auto white balance. Canon XS camera. 18-55 Zoom. The plexi eliminates the shadows. You could also use colored cellophane on small light to light background. A plant grow tube could provide a shaded effect. Thanks for the nice comments. Makes an old man feel good.


 
Great information.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moke (Nov 20, 2010)

themartaman said:


> I know someone will ask, how. Photo is straight from camera. I used a Sharpic portable background. Folds up and the case is wood. Sofbox fluorescent lights bought on ebay. One daylight CFL in small metal reflector for background. 1/4 inch plexiglass sheet from lowes raised at back 6 inches. 3M Adhesive Putty from Officedepot to keep the pen in place. Auto white balance. Canon XS camera. 18-55 Zoom. The plexi eliminates the shadows. You could also use colored cellophane on small light to light background. A plant grow tube could provide a shaded effect. Thanks for the nice comments. Makes an old man feel good.


 

Larry--
You still got it man!!!  I have owned a studio for a very long time now....haven't seen a sharpic for a while now.  It still does small products very well.  Since digital has taken over it has destroyed the commerical world.  Now, all the art directors that used to yell at you to do this or that, and stood over your view camera, are doing a good share of their own work and they do not seem to be as particular about lighting as they used to be!!! Your lighting looks spot on....and oh....you make a very nice pen too!!!
Moke


----------



## themartaman (Nov 20, 2010)

Background Variations


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the black best.  It stands the pen out to its best advantage. The blue hurts my old eyes. I do not know why, but it seems to do something to my head.  the white is nearly as good as the black.  The advantage of the white over the black is the dirt on the white will vanish while on the black it will be highly visible.  Would a color wheel work here?  You could use the opposite color for a background.  Three very good photos.  Just my $0.02 today.
Charles


----------



## corian king (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## themartaman (Nov 28, 2010)

Ctubbs, I like the black also. White reminds me of all the photos I worked on going to ad agencies to be overlaid on something else. Maybe an off white. Took me 2 days to get brain going on lighting setup. Got frustrated several times. All is well now.


----------



## themartaman (Jan 29, 2012)

This is how I do it. Came from my experience working in a commercial studio. Larry


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 29, 2012)

Think you still got what it takes...nailed it!


----------

